# Sticky  C.A.R.E.S. Goals and Objectives



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Founded in 2004 by hobbyist and conservationalist Claudia Dickinson, C.A.R.E.S. was built on the principle of allowing *everyone,* whether they are a beginner or advanced hobbyist, to be given a chance to play a role, be a part, and feel as if they are making a difference in the positive future of at risk fishes.

In recent years, conservationists and scientists have come to realize that captive maintenance and breeding of species at risk, both within the country of origin and outside of the country of origin, has become the quintessential answer for both short-term and long-term preservation goals. This has been successfully undertaken by aquariums and zoos; however, these facilities lack the necessary space and staff to come to the aid of all of the species in need of immediate help. It soon became apparent that this is a role in which we as hobbyists, with our combined total of thousands of tanks and shared experiences, can make a significant difference.

To their great misfortune, and ours, the reality is that if we are not to dedicate our tanks to these fishes *now*, and form the base stock of a reliable source of established at-risk species within the aquarium hobby, many of these fishes will become extinct, as, sadly, have over 400 species of cichlids of Lake Victoria, with numerous species of Madagascar following (too) closely behind.

The C.A.R.E.S. goal is to distribute these species nationally and globally, within our tanks to save them from extinction due to the destruction of their natural habitats. When they are gone from the wild, scientists will have our hobby stock as a resource for research, and we, and our successors, will have them to appreciate, as we would have those 400 species of Lake Victorian cichlids had we acted sooner. Those fishes are gone...never to be seen again but in photographs. If we act together now, this reality will not come to those species that remain.

*C.A.R.E.S. Goals and Objectives*

1)The C.A.R.E.S. (Conservation, Awareness, Recognition and Responsibility, Encouragement and Education, Sharing and Support) Preservation Program is based on the critical and timely significance of Conservation, Educating the public and bringing Awareness as hobbyists to the issues involved, public Recognition of members, our Responsibilities as fishkeepers, member Encouragement, Sharing of fish and data, and Support for those who take part in playing a vital role in ensuring a positive future for species at risk.

2)The purpose of the C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program is to encourage hobbyists worldwide to devote tank space to one or more species at risk, while forming an information network between aquarists, scientists, and conservationists.

3)The C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program has four major objectives:
a)to bring AWARENESS to the critical situation of fish in nature, while EDUCATING the public and stressing the importance of our roles as RESPONSIBLE aquarists;
b)to RECOGNIZE, ENCOURAGE, and offer SUPPORT to hobbyists who maintain species at risk;
c)to SHARE fish as well as data and experiences through notes, graphing, and manuscripts so that others may learn to maintain those identical and similar species; and
d)to PRESERVE species at risk for future generations.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Thank You Klaus, for volunteering to take on this task, of helping Cichlid-Forum make our members aware of some of the great things hobbyists can do for the cichlids that have given them so much enjoyment. :thumb:


----------



## Zoban (Apr 6, 2007)

Haven't posted in CF for quite some time but can't think of a better program to start posting again..

Awesome program for both it's participants and the species it covers..


----------



## Mullet (Dec 8, 2002)

Great to see this sub-section on Cichlid-Forum. It makes perfect sense to bring this stellar program to one of if not largest forums on the net.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Great idea to bring this here Klaus.


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

I like to thank Cichlid-Forum.com and Brett Harrington (Fogelhund) in particular, for giving C.A.R.E.S. the opportunity to bring their message to a larger audience.

We all hear about the "famous" species at risk like the Polar Bear, the Giant Panda or the Tiger on a regular basis. However, aquarium fish don't seem to have the same importance yet they are as sensitive to habitat change like any other, if not more. Deforrestation, agricultural polution, dam construction and invasive species, just to name a few threats, are having a terrible impact on our beloved fish world wide. It is already too late for hundreds of species that are completely extinct in the wild and many other are facing the same fait.

C.A.R.E.S. gives every hobbyist a chance to participate in the conservation effort by making tank space available for at least one of the species at risk. I know this is a cichlid forum but C.A.R.E.S. is not only for cichlids. Livebearers, killies, rainbows, catfish, etc. are all part of this amazing program too and need the same help. Please go to the C.A.R.E.S. website at http://www.carespreservation.com and check out the species-at-risk list.

Together we can make a difference :thumb:


----------



## markw (Feb 20, 2004)

Good work Klaus, and to CF for supporting a very worthy cause. As Klaus mentions, everyone can participate at any level to help support these endangered species. The more information and recognition this gets, the better off our hobby and the environment will be.


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks Mark for the support. Now we just have to make it popular in Ottawa.........


----------



## markw (Feb 20, 2004)

Well Klaus if I still had anything to say about it, you should get your butt up here and do a talk for the club on CARES. I'll talk to Peter today about it.


----------



## fever (Sep 19, 2003)

Klaus spoke at our club meeting, (KWAS) and our club is now getting aboard , Good job Klaus!


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

fever said:


> Klaus spoke at our club meeting, (KWAS) and our club is now getting aboard , Good job Klaus!


Thanks Terry, it's always fun to come to KWAS. You guys have a very good thing going.


----------

